# lagoon 8/24



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

My Dad joined me for a day on the lagoon after haveing recovered from some fairly minor back surgery. With the weather back to normal and light traffic on the water it shaped up to be a pretty good day.

Pulled up to the first spot and saw a red just after getting on the poleing platform. A couple minutes later a small school swam right past the boat. They were right on top of us before we new they were there and one hit my dads bait right at boat side before he new what happened. He missed hooking that fish and I got off a cast in front of them as they passed. I missed my strike also so we poled on quickly seeing another passing school. These fish were a bit farther out and calm, leading them with a cast gave a quick hook up and a 20" red in the boat. We continued to see passing fish and some blind casting soon resulted in a 22 inch red. No more fish were showing so I made the short pole over to an area of active bait. We quickly spotted more reds and a good fish finning across the surface turned into the first solid hook up for my dad. After a good fight we boated a nice 27 incher. Before we could boat the red I saw another good wake comeing at the boat. I made a quick cast to get my bait in front of the fish but floating grass blocked my retrieve angle. I continued to work my bait over the floating grass and a good trout came up through the grass and sucked the bait down. So two good fish on with the trout measureing 26 inches one inch less than the red. We continued to see scattered fish but the closer to the east bank we poled the less action we saw.

Moveing to spot two I soon poled over a couple more small schools as the wind increased the chop. Got a good look at a big cruiser and had my dad make the cast. Cranking the lure into position and letting it settle to the bottom got the reds attention and he swam over and ate no problem. After a long tug of war we boated a nice 32 incher. We kept working down wind spooking up scattered fish as we went. Blind casting from the platform I hooked up another nice red and boated the 26 incher to round out the day with 5 reds and 1 good trout. Headed in at 12:30.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job Ron and Pops.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, nice job!  Tell your dad he has good taste in hats.  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, nice reds and a pig trout too. 

Between Garry's report and this one I wonder if the goon is getting back to normal or do you guys think a post storm feed is going on? Looks like things are rockin' over there either way.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Deerfly. I think if your out the day after the storm the bite can be hot but right now I'm thinking a week of bad weather gave the fish a rest. No boats and no anglers chaseing them let them settle down. The dozens of fish we spooked just eased away from the boat, no major panic. A couple more feet of water over there heads relaxes them a bit too.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great report Ron and awesome to see your dad in on the action! We need to get together again and get in some of those 'goon tailers! Oh how I miss the Mosquito Lagoon redfish action - the fish up here don't tail.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Great report Ron and awesome to see your dad in on the action!  We need to get together again and get in some of those 'goon tailers!  Oh how I miss the Mosquito Lagoon redfish action - the fish up here don't tail.


They will be soon.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Great report Ron and awesome to see your dad in on the action!  We need to get together again and get in some of those 'goon tailers!  Oh how I miss the Mosquito Lagoon redfish action - the fish up here don't tail.


Yeah they do...you just gotta know where to look.  I wish I had one of those video camera hats like ABS, cause then I'd show ya. Unfortunately, I'm normally too busy casting at them to stop and film em. ;D


----------

